# Green card??



## Vimbus (Dec 10, 2012)

Afternoon everyone,

I'm completely confused having spoken to Adrian Flux insurance. Our policy includes 90 days European cover as standard, however having made a few changes to our policy (T5 panel van to full blown camper) the lady I've just spoken to said we need a green card for our next European adventure. 

What baffles me is we are only going to France/Luxembourg/Germany, so surely our full comp UK policy works the same in the EU?

Or does our full comp policy only become third party in the EU and the green card bumps it up to full cover? 

Yours Confused.com of Falmouth.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I'll post to bump it up. I'm not certain, but I believe continental cover is legal minimum unless specified. I know courier cover for my T5 is over £1000 for fully comp in western europe for a mavimum TOTAL of 90 days. I repeat, I do not know for certain.

Malcolm


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our cover includes EU without restriction, but there may be something in your policy which relates to the type of vehicle or the modifications that makes it an optional cover.

Peter


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Are you certain you get the same level of cover in the EU as UK without a time limit, eg 90 days?

Malcolm


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

There are two different matters here - the Green Card and the level of insurance cover. All a Green Card does is evidence the fact that insurance cover (at a basic level) is in place. A Green Card is not required in EU countries. However it is not uncommon for UK insurance policies to restrict the level of European cover to 3rd party only unless an extension for fully comp has been requested ( and presumably paid for). It is therefore essential to check the wording of the policy. It may of course be that some insurers bundle up a fully comp European policy extension with a Green Card - that is no bad thing as some gendarmes in the remoter parts of France (and their equivalents in other countries) still expect to see a Green Card.

ps there is a useful article here and interestingly it says:

"Alternatively, some insurers offer European cover which will allow motorists to drive within Europe at the same level of cover they have in the UK. Confusingly, insurers often call this 'green card cover' and charge for it so it can seem as if you're paying for something that should be free but this isn't the case."


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for that, no wonder I'm confused. I presume (, and I'll check,) that my MHF insurance cover is fully comp within the stated number of days continental cover.

Malcolm


----------



## Vimbus (Dec 10, 2012)

Okay thanks guys, that explains everything. 

So, having dug out my policy document there is a secondary sheet of A4 explaining that the certificate of motor insurance replaces the green card and is valid in x,y,z countries.

So if my insurance company is issuing a separate green card then it must 'bump up' my existing policy from 3rd part to fully comp cover abroad.

Getting a little worried as we've done countless trips abroad which we were probably under-insured for.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

You could try Comfort insurance. Their policy is fully comp in Europe with no restriction on length of trip.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I may be wrong (it won't be the first, or the last time) but AFAIK the only country with any special requirements inside the EU is Spain where a bail bond is recommended "just in case".

Our insurance interpretation is meaningless for you, but our former (UK) insurer (via CC) provided fully comprehensive cover for up to 90 days. Our present scheme is of course a French insurer so the outcome is totally different (and much easier to understand and fully inclusive).

BUT the original insurance documents i.e. the policy not just the Certificate may be required for inspection in European countries so take it with you (and scan it to an e-mail sent to you in advance so that you can gain access if the vehicle goes missing or is destroyed).

Dave


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The bail bond is no longer required in Spain as a separate document and should be included as part of you EU minimum cover which is part of your standard policy.

For better cover levels and statutory minima in some countries are so very low and woefully inadequate then look to the wording of your policy or buy the extra cover.

I've got a car in Bulgaria, where we are 30 mins from the Macedonian border. For insurance, MK not being in the EU I have a green card, in Cyrillic, and a notarised document saying I own the car and have permission to take my vehicle out of Bulgaria plus the standard log book and insurance certificate equivalents.

I hadn't realised first time. The road I use is a side road, it takes 30 mins to get out of BG and another 30 to get into MK, with passport, security and customs clearance (which includes a look in the boot and a check of all vehicle documents) . BG let me out, but MK wouldn't let me in without the green card, so I had to turn around and spent nearly 90 mins in no mans land between the two checkpoints.

We forget what borders used to be like


----------

